# Desiccated thyroid and smelly urine



## Frustratedly (Mar 11, 2013)

My doctor switched me from synthroid to desiccated thyroid. A number of weeks after this happened I noticed my urine was getting pretty smelly. I don't have a UTI and it's a regular colour (so it shouldn't be a liver thing). He also put me on vitamin D tabs but I've read that those should have no effect on urine smell.

I'm now back on synthroid (going on three days now) and have stopped the vitamin D, but the smell persists. Has anyone had this? If so, did it go away eventually?

ETA: It's not armour. It's just called "Thyroid".


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

There are some foods that cause funky-smelling urine...asparagus being the primary one I can think of.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Frustratedly said:


> My doctor switched me from synthroid to desiccated thyroid. A number of weeks after this happened I noticed my urine was getting pretty smelly. I don't have a UTI and it's a regular colour (so it shouldn't be a liver thing). He also put me on vitamin D tabs but I've read that those should have no effect on urine smell.
> 
> I'm now back on synthroid (going on three days now) and have stopped the vitamin D, but the smell persists. Has anyone had this? If so, did it go away eventually?
> 
> ETA: It's not armour. It's just called "Thyroid".





Frustratedly said:


> My doctor switched me from synthroid to desiccated thyroid. A number of weeks after this happened I noticed my urine was getting pretty smelly. I don't have a UTI and it's a regular colour (so it shouldn't be a liver thing). He also put me on vitamin D tabs but I've read that those should have no effect on urine smell.
> 
> I'm now back on synthroid (going on three days now) and have stopped the vitamin D, but the smell persists. Has anyone had this? If so, did it go away eventually?
> 
> ETA: It's not armour. It's just called "Thyroid".


I personally would suspect that you are not drinking enough water. Try increasing your water consumption. Concentrated urine does have an odor and you are setting the stage for kidney stones if you do not drink enough water.

Thyroid® is mfg. by Erfa Pharmaceuticals. Yes? Is that what you are taking?


----------



## Frustratedly (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, that's the one. When I drink a LOT of water (I'm talking a half gallon/day) it decreases, but there's still a slight burn smell to it.

In terms of diet, I haven't changed anything lately, so I don't see why the food thing would all of a sudden cause a smell.

Maybe it could be kidney or liver related problems? The labs were a while ago (like 6 months) but they were well within range (ALT and AST around 22, and egfr around 120).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Frustratedly said:


> Yes, that's the one. When I drink a LOT of water (I'm talking a half gallon/day) it decreases, but there's still a slight burn smell to it.
> 
> In terms of diet, I haven't changed anything lately, so I don't see why the food thing would all of a sudden cause a smell.
> 
> Maybe it could be kidney or liver related problems? The labs were a while ago (like 6 months) but they were well within range (ALT and AST around 22, and egfr around 120).





Frustratedly said:


> Yes, that's the one. When I drink a LOT of water (I'm talking a half gallon/day) it decreases, but there's still a slight burn smell to it.
> 
> In terms of diet, I haven't changed anything lately, so I don't see why the food thing would all of a sudden cause a smell.
> 
> Maybe it could be kidney or liver related problems? The labs were a while ago (like 6 months) but they were well within range (ALT and AST around 22, and egfr around 120).


When you drink sufficient water, is the urine then light colored or dark colored?


----------



## Frustratedly (Mar 11, 2013)

It gets lighter. I tried peeing in a clear cup (gross, I know) and at first it seemed like it wasn't completely clear but within a few seconds it didn't look cloudy at all. It still had a slight burn smell.

When I first woke up, it was pretty dark and very smelly.


----------



## Frustratedly (Mar 11, 2013)

Does it getting lighter mean it's less likely to be kidney or liver related? Sorry to keep posting, but I'm really anxious about this.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes...darker is indicative of problems. Lighter is better, but it should still have some color. If you think there could be a problem, it's not a bad idea to call your doctor's office just in case.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Frustratedly said:


> It gets lighter. I tried peeing in a clear cup (gross, I know) and at first it seemed like it wasn't completely clear but within a few seconds it didn't look cloudy at all. It still had a slight burn smell.
> 
> When I first woke up, it was pretty dark and very smelly.


Best make an appt. w/your doctor. Are you on any meds?


----------

